# Thread Break - Tajima



## Mrs. B (Sep 22, 2010)

Having a problem with thread breakage on one of our 15 thread 1 head Tajima machine. One particular color thread seems to break more often no matter where located on the machine. Purchased different make of thread and even had the Rep out to adjust the tension, but still having the problem. Has anyone else experienced this? 
thanks


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Mrs. B said:


> Having a problem with thread breakage on one of our 15 thread 1 head Tajima machine. One particular color thread seems to break more often no matter where located on the machine. Purchased different make of thread and even had the Rep out to adjust the tension, but still having the problem. Has anyone else experienced this?
> thanks


Try a new cone of the same color and see if it persists.
Check batch numbers and try one from a different batch.
If problem goes away, bin old cone and carry on.
If problem continues, then I would say it is a batch issue as it happens on different needles but only that color.

If it is black, then it may have been overdyed.
By this I mean it started life as another color, it did not sell so went back to factory to be dyed black and resold.
This overdying, I have been told, can affect the thread strength and be a possible cause for problems like thread breaks. It is essentially old thread when you buy it.

Also, thread occasionally gets wound on the cone the wrong way (twist is wrong) and this can cause problems, not sure what other advice to offer.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

If on one needle, you might try re-threading from scratch. I've found little surprises like the thread looped around a guide or part... some of those are tough to see, just re-thread.

Also change the needle if you haven't.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Also make sure that the needle is configured/facing the correct way as if not it will break the thread reguarly.
Dan


----------



## Mrs. B (Sep 22, 2010)

Tried changing the needle and ensured it was positioned properly. Thank you all for the great ideas. They are appreciated.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Mrs. B said:


> One particular color thread seems to break more often no matter where located on the machine.


Is it the same weight as the other thread on your machine? If the thread is rayon, this is more brittle than poly. Also if it's old thread, that could effect the strength. Try buying a small spool of another brand (Madiera, Ackermann, Gunold) to see if this fixes the problem.


----------

